# Knife Making How To's



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 9, 2012)

I came across Ariel Salaverria's Knivemaking site where he has a bunch of How to's including a Damascus Spoon. Just thought some other people might find some of them interesting.


----------



## steeley (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool lots to look at .
interesting way to carve out a sheath .


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 10, 2012)

I want one of his spoons.

Bad.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 10, 2012)

Colin (Chefniloc) has the first damascus spoon he made.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 10, 2012)

I think it was that very spoon


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 10, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> Colin (Chefniloc) has the first damascus spoon he made.



I tracked down and bookmarked Ariel's website after seeing a picture of Colin's spoon. Incredible (the spoon _and_ Colin's spoon collection!).


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 10, 2012)

I also came across Marcus Clinco's site and has real nice How To on the process of knifemaking. For a noob like me it has a lot of invaluable information. Thought someone else like me might find it useful.


----------



## pkb (Jul 5, 2012)

There's a Loveless DVD that is really useful for makers who have access to some gear, like a milling machine. But regardless, seeing some of the process of a maker at the top of the field is invaluable. Just watching how he chamfers a drilled hole is useful.


----------

